# Manejo del LB1845, alguien me puede explicar como funciona?



## electroind (Mar 31, 2009)

buenas tardes. 
en la escuela un profesor me ha propuesto un proyecto de investigacion donde debo controlar motores paso a paso con unos integrados retirados de una impresora epson.

el modelo de los integrados es LB1845. si alguno puede, necesitaria que me explicase su funcionamiento, ya que no entiendo bien como se manejan las entradas de datos.

dejo aca el datasheet.



desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## nietzche (Abr 8, 2010)

yo tambien estoy investigando como funciona, al parecer funciona con PWM, asi ke debo de elviar los pulsos de un microcontrolador, pero como todavia no se como manejar PWM no tengo idea de como, en un mes debo de entregar el proyecto asi ke voy a andar apurado. Hay que leer a conciencoa el datasheet y traducirlo al espanol, se ke ahy esta la respuesta de todo, contactemonos por este medio ya que voy a ir a comprar los componentes que vienen en la hoja de datos, asi avanzamos los dos.

por cierto no sabe alguien que tipos de diodos son los que aparecen en el diagrama del datasheet donde dice: APLICATION CIRCUIT DIAGRAM, ala salida del motor viene unos 4 diodos que dicen SBD,  no saben que matricula es?


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 9, 2010)

Hola nietzche

Los Diodos, en la sección que mencionas, cuyas siglas son SBD quiere decir “Schottky Barrier Diodes (SBD)” 
Son utilizados en rectificación de alta frecuencia ó, en este caso, para proteger el circuito integrado de picos de voltaje que puede producir el motor por la misma conmutación de las fases.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## nietzche (Abr 11, 2010)

entonces puedo meterles diodos de los llamadasÑ diodos rapidos y ya no ?


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 11, 2010)

Hola netzche
Sí, así es, le puedes meter diodos rápidos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## nietzche (Jul 19, 2010)

podrias darme alguna matricula en especial o como los pido pues


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 19, 2010)

Hola nietzche

Creo que sería más fácil si entras al siguiente enlace y por medio de DESCRIPTION busques: SCHOTTKY BARRIER DIODES.

Si te sugiero alguno probablemente no lo encuentres en tu localidad.
http://www.alldatasheet.com/ 
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## nietzche (Jul 20, 2010)

ya lo encontre, divagando por la red alguien habia hecho el proyecto, el diodo puede ser un diodo con las caracteristicas que mencionaste: el by299, la explicacion de como funciona el lb1845 esta aqui http://www.esteca55.com.ar/proye-16f84a-LB1845.html
voy a hacerlo para ver que tal anda


----------



## brutto (Jul 22, 2010)

parece un driver de motores paso a paso a traves de micropasos, controlas los angulos de giro con el control de corriente, en este caso parece 4 micropasos en el 1/4 step. Con los pines i01 i11 i02 i12 controlas esos micropasos.


----------

